# Corid and Complex B



## Muff (May 24, 2016)

I recently treated my young goat with Corid for Cocci. I was reading I should give Fortified Complex B injection, because Corid will make goat deficient in vitamin B. Then I was reading somewhere online that if I give Complex B it will cancel out Corid. I'm very confused. Can anyone help me understand this better?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Corid unlike sulfa's do not kill all lifecycles of coccidiosis. It blocks the ability of the last lifecycle of occyst to move to the harmful blood sucking, intestine ruining adult in your babies intestines. So the kid is building immunity the whole time they are on Corid, unlike feed throughs (if you can find one dosed high enough in grain for goats, even goat speicific meat goat pellets are rarely high enough) sulfa's etc...which kill all lifecycles.

Corid, depletes the cocci occysts ability to utilize thiamin in the goats system to move to adulthood...IT DOES NOT, unless overused cause thiamin/b1/polio in your goats. And anything, herbal wormers, chemical wormers, electrolytes, Fast Track, grain if given in enough amounts can destroy rumen flora and cause polio in your goat. Vicki
The dose for Corid is 6.25cc per 25 pounds for 5 days

From this post in Health and Wellness: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/coccidia-different-cocci-meds-doses-21499/


----------



## Margaret (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't know about Corid making them deficient in Vitamin B, but I haven't found it to be an effective cocci med. Doesn't get the job done the way Baycox does.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Amen, Margaret! I used Baycox for the first time this year and was amazed at it's effectiveness.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Baycox, or it's generic counterpart, Toltrazuril, rocks! I love the stuff.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Corid does not make them vit. b deficient, nor does it cancel out b vitamins if they are given. Simply a myth that corid causes polio. However, it's efficacy is very low these days. I use baycox as well.


----------

